# An Actual Positive Kijjiji Experience! Wow!



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I posted my Super Champ X2 on kijjiji this morning (it was up here too). I guy emailed early this afternoon saying he had one on order but would cancel and come get mine. Do low balls, no stupid trade proposals. He said it was a good price and that was that. Show up, cash in hand, we have a brief chat and play the amp, and he is on his way. 

Wow, this is one for the history books. By far the easiest, most sane, hassle free kijjiji deal I have ever done. Of course, I will find out the money is actually counterfeit! LMAO

Dreams do come true guys 

TG


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That was the way we wish all of our sales should go. I've had pretty much very good experiences with Kijiji and sold an amp on a similar basis as yours. The guy did ask me if I would take $10.00 off. I agreed, he was there on time, cash in hand and gone in two minutes.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> That was the way we wish all of our sales should go. I've had pretty much very good experiences with Kijiji and sold an amp on a similar basis as yours. The guy did ask me if I would take $10.00 off. I agreed, he was there on time, cash in hand and gone in two minutes.


Yes, unfortunately it is so rare it deserves being posted . . . 

TG


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

TG...Did you see this?

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?55627-Great-Kijiji-experience-in-Kitchener

Cheers

Dave


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

greco said:


> TG...Did you see this?
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?55627-Great-Kijiji-experience-in-Kitchener
> 
> ...


Ha! I did and almost posted a link to this thread on yours. Wow, maybe I do believe in miracles LOL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It would seem I should not bother buying any more lottery tickets for the rest of my life, because if my experience with Kijiji is any indication, I've used up all my lifetime allotment of good luck. Never had a bad experience, other than having somebody hold something for a bit and then sell it to someone else. I price stuff appropriately, so I don't get lowballers, and I only go after things that are priced appropriately, so I happily pay what was asked, sometimes more if I feel generous and I think the person was underselling themselves. Sometimes, if I see someone naively trying to sell something for a poorly estimated price, I'll pop them a note and let them know, and they always respond appreciatively. recently, I saw a guy trying to sell a Line 6 pedal for about $15 more than I saw Steve's selling them for new. I let the guy know, and mentioned he might be able to sell the pedal faster if the price was a little more competitive. He dropped the price, and sold the pedal.

But, like I say, it may just be the luck of the draw.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> *Sometimes, if I see someone naively trying to sell something for a poorly estimated price, I'll pop them a note and let them know, and they always respond appreciatively. recently, I saw a guy trying to sell a Line 6 pedal for about $15 more than I saw Steve's selling them for new. I let the guy know, and mentioned he might be able to sell the pedal faster if the price was a little more competitive. He dropped the price, and sold the pedal.*


Ha! I've done the same thing a few times. Some just lack selling experience or simply don't know or understand the market value. Sometimes the ads are worded so poorly, the item would never sell. It always feels good to help someone out IMHO.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kijiji pretty much killed it, but when we used to get the Pennysaver, there would regularly be ads in there for pathetically old computers that someone was trying to sell, who neither followed the technology trends or prices. Their reasoning was that a) they had paid $2500 for it (at a "name brand" systems retailer) so they ought to be able to recoup at least half that because "it was a pretty good computer", and b) "kids" would be content with a less powerful computer than their parents had. Wrong on both counts. So, (and keep in mind, this is a decade back) at a time when the sort of games that "kids" wanted a computer for would demand CPUs clocked at >800mhz, with at least 512M of RAM, and overclocked video cards, these doofuses would be trying to pawn off P233s with 256M of slow memory for $1200, like they were the second coming. Meanwhile, the same $1200 would easily buy you something better.

It helps to know a little about the current market when you try and sell something 2nd hand. For things whose prices changeas quickly as computers do, it can be rather discouraging, but so be it.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

